# Cottonmouth



## Cottonmouth (Oct 16, 2012)

Were there any model 27's made for the Florida Highway Patrol and stamped "F.H.P." ? Specifically 5" nickel.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you can get the serial number S&W might be able to help you out on that.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

How old is it?Smith made a model 28 yeeers ago with a matte blue finish for LE,but I don't know of any 27's issued to them.Back in the end of the 80s I worked in LE for the SO and we carried revolvers,but FHP was already transitioned to autos by then.As VA said,Smith can give you some info on it.


----------

